# Sensitive Stomach and Food question.



## KhalidahRazor (May 6, 2009)

I posted a thread the other day about my just over a year old female pit Khalidah. I just took her back to the vet they gave her an ultrasound and said her intestines and insides are all normal and their prognosis was that she has food intolerance. We raised her on Eukanuba chicken and rice and right before she turned a year old she began the vomiting, nothing before then. We then switched her to Natures Recipe Lamb and Rice which seemed to work, but recently she began randomly vomiting again and triggering her last vet visit. Soo she has had full blood testing and ultra sound and I feel pretty comfortable that it is a food intolerance, which brings me to my question. I have been reading a lot about Taste of the Wild dog foods and they sound really good. I was just wondering if there are any other owners that have had the same problem and have had success switching to Taste of the Wild dog foods. I am currently thinking about the Bison and Venison blend to try for starters. Any input would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

TOTW didn't do too hot for my fur fam.... I did find a lot of success with the Dick Van Patten's L.I.D. food... it's worth looking over the ingredients list at least. You can also try adding some plain yogurt to her food for now to help with digestion.


----------



## karebear.ng (Mar 25, 2011)

*Sensitive Stumach*

KhalidanRazor,

I have had the same problem with my pit mix. Somewhere around a year he started throwing up. The vet told me I had a different problem than you but it sounds the same. I started getting TWO different brands of dog food, typically Blue Buffalo Wilderness, Merrick Before Grain, Wellness Core, or Taste of the Wild, I buy two bags and mix them. Then I got a raised dog feeder and he does great. As long as I continue to keep the food raised when he eats and the food is mixed he has had no problems. Sometimes I will had canned, or cottage cheese, just to add something different but it has been a year since he last threw up. 
Don't know if that will help at all. I know you posted a while back.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

karebear.ng said:


> KhalidanRazor,
> 
> I have had the same problem with my pit mix. Somewhere around a year he started throwing up. The vet told me I had a different problem than you but it sounds the same. I started getting TWO different brands of dog food, typically Blue Buffalo Wilderness, Merrick Before Grain, Wellness Core, or Taste of the Wild, I buy two bags and mix them. Then I got a raised dog feeder and he does great. As long as I continue to keep the food raised when he eats and the food is mixed he has had no problems. Sometimes I will had canned, or cottage cheese, just to add something different but it has been a year since he last threw up.
> Don't know if that will help at all. I know you posted a while back.


You should add a tablespoon of yogurt to help with digestion rather than cottage cheese.


----------

